# Awesome Pro Shoot of Wills 'Series 3' 33 GTR before she sold...



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Afternoon guys,

Just before Ricky, K4hn4ge, picked up my 33, i thought i would surprise him and also treat myself to a little pro photoshoot of the old girl. 

The chap who did it is a local friend of a friend who had a lot of fun with exposures etc... really pleased with the shots and they remind me what an awesome car it is. Sooo many people stopped to have a chat about the car during the shoot, just astonishing how much attention these beasts get. :smokin:

Anyway hope you enjoy them, apologies its a link to the gallery rather than uploaded straight to the page, however i hope you agree its worth it 

Skyline

I already hear Ricky is having alot of fun with the car which is great news. Certainly had alot of fun doing these pics, it was a dream come true to have a car worthy, well i think so, of a photoshoot. :chuckle:

Thanks

Wills


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I looked at it when it was for sale,very cool car,no wonder it sold pretty quick.
Just make sure the new owner looks after her :chuckle:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Cracking pics Wills- bet you miss her now!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Lovely mate, where were they taken?


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

unreal


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> Lovely mate, where were they taken?



The outside shots were taken outside the pump rooms in Bath and the car park ones in the new Southgate multi story car park, again bath.

Being brand spanking new, that multi story is an awesome place to picture a car. Really clean location. :smokin:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

David-R said:


> Cracking pics Wills- bet you miss her now!



Cheers buddy, yeah missing her just a bit. Hows the 34 treating you? still got your awesome 32 as well? :bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks great Will, bet those pics make it harder to have parted with such a cracking car?
How's the saving for the new toy going?

bob


----------

